# To Old One, where r u



## Kenneth L. Rice (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey Old one- Ceannric here just wondering if you fell off the face of the earth or what since I haven't heard back from you after your initial response to my post looking for gamers... E-mail me as soon as you see this at my personal address: ceannric@yahoo.com


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2002)

Kenneth, post on his story hour - we know he reads that!


----------



## Darklone (Mar 13, 2002)

*Gnihihihihi*

He does?


----------

